
Apple fixes 49 security bugs in iOS 9.1; kills jailbreak - Usu
http://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-fixes-security-bugs-in-ios-9-1-kills-jailbreak/
======
mtgx
What's with all the dozens and dozens of security bugs, starting with iOS8 and
beyond, that need to be patched in every new major update?

